# AAE Max Hunter Vanes and Helix Jig



## RIPNROR (May 7, 2007)

I fletch mine with all the right helical i can get and they fly a 100 gr. reaper hades fixed blade perfect out to 70 yards I love these vanes for hunting the best I've used for the past 3 years


----------



## nthomp77 (Feb 16, 2009)

RIPNROR said:


> I fletch mine with all the right helical i can get and they fly a 100 gr. reaper hades fixed blade perfect out to 70 yards I love these vanes for hunting the best I've used for the past 3 years


RIPNROR,
Thank you for the reply. For a second there I thought I was the only one who was interested in doing this. Do you use that Helix jig or a right helical clamp. I use the G5 Montec heads. So it is good to hear that the hades fly well out to 70 yards. 

Is any one else fletch Max Hunters with a helical?


----------



## frankensteel (Apr 5, 2006)

I use the AAE Max Hunters, and have installed them with a Bitz, and with the Bohning Helix jig for Blazers. Both worked, but the Bohning unit is totally unimpressive. They could have made a higher quality unit. Archers deserve better. Dime store plastic toys are better quality.
The AAE Max Hunters have been redesigned, and now have a perpindicular flat section at the rear that will help it to align with the back of the Bohning fletching slot.


----------



## zenarch (Aug 3, 2002)

frankensteel said:


> I use the AAE Max Hunters, and have installed them with a Bitz, and with the Bohning Helix jig for Blazers. Both worked, but the Bohning unit is totally unimpressive. They could have made a higher quality unit. Archers deserve better. Dime store plastic toys are better quality.
> The AAE Max Hunters have been redesigned, and now have a perpindicular flat section at the rear that will help it to align with the back of the Bohning fletching slot.


Bitz is the best but it can be even better. With the upgrade nock receiver by Zenith you can do a flawless job with any arrow/vane combination. See the threads listed below and search for other comments from those who already have the upgrade. If you use a fast set glue it's not a time consuming job doing one vane at a time.


http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=584491&highlight=bitzenburger

http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?p=7558477&posted=1#post7558477

Joe B.


----------

